

IPad App Maker "Good Reader" Makes $70,000 In 20 Days - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-app-maker-makes-69000-in-20-days-2010-4

======
azsromej
Awesome, I do hope this market continues to grow.

I have an educational app as another data point: $6 in 2 days with
[http://slidetorock.com/apps/MakeChange-change-counting-
kids-...](http://slidetorock.com/apps/MakeChange-change-counting-kids-
game.html) \- I can't seem to find my own app on the iPad unless I actively
search for it though

